# Day 11 post Egg transfer brown discharge



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey, this is my first post on here, wonder if anyone could help me, I had my egg transfer for ivf 11 days ago and the past two days I’ve been getting a little brown discharge can’t help but worry this is my first ivf and my clinic isn’t open, I’m worried it’s game over already I test in two days but I didn’t know if anyone else has had this this late on? And close to testing as I’m sure it’s my period trying to push through  sorry for the gross picture thank you to anyone that can help xxx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

It could be your period trying to come through, or it could be implantation bleeding - it looks quite dark, like old blood? The only way you'll know for sure is after a pregnancy test. You could try to do a 'first response' at home pregnancy test, the result should be fairly reliable at this point.


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

BEmama said:


> It could be your period trying to come through, or it could be implantation bleeding - it looks quite dark, like old blood? The only way you'll know for sure is after a pregnancy test. You could try to do a 'first response' at home pregnancy test, the result should be fairly reliable at this point.


I thought it might be a little late for implantation bleeding, but I do hope it is that, my clinic said to wait for day 13 to do a test which is Tuesday just really feel like it’s going to be negative  I have felt a little periody anyway, my boobs feel heavy and I have a little cramping so I’m pretty sure it’s my period, il just wait until Tuesday only one more day to go I guess. I’m holding on to the fact that it is brown and not red so it’s old blood but we shall see thank you for your response xx


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

My period came last night at 3am unfortunately x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm so sorry


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

BEmama said:


> I'm so sorry


It’s okay, in my heart I knew it anyway. We still have 3 frozen high grade embryos which is a great position to be in and are lucky for that so hopefully next time is our time  x


----------

